
UK sets out open banking API framework - jackgavigan
https://www.finextra.com/news/fullstory.aspx?newsitemid=28439
======
petepete
This would be fantastic and would definitely open the door for all kinds of
products, especially as the API library/tool ecosystem grows around it.

But, undoubtably, the banks will drag their heels and try to somehow make
themselves 'stand out' from the rest.

